# hello there :D



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

hello everyone my names jem im 25 from derbyshire im just starting to breed fancy mice im looking for any advice and info i can get on the genetics of mice etc


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I'm sure you'll find lots of help and advice here.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi jem, welcome to the forum. My names amy and I'm a member of the national mouse club. I breed a couple of different varietys and regularely show at different venues  everyone here is very helpfull and I'm sure you will be assisted with whatever you wish to find out.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you both very much for the warm welcome im looking forward to finding out more about my new hobby


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you


----------

